# Tim Duncan Appreciation



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So impressive. So professional.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome video. I really feel for him and wish he had won no 5 to cap off his HOF career


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of a kind talent. Best PF ever. I hope he doesn't retire just yet. He showed he can still play this game at a high level.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

I can only imagine how he feels right now. But at the end of the day, the better team won. Ironically, it was Pop's bad coaching decisions and the inability of Parker and Duncan to consistently lead the Spurs as well Manu's play in the stretch did them in. This was their chance. Nobody leaves this game the way they want to.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Definitely appreciate the Big Fundamental. Have had the good fortune to watch him play ball since his days at Wake Forest where he was battling against Rasheed Wallace and the North Carolina Tar Heels among other great teams, and players of that era of college basketball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Definitely appreciate the Big Fundamental. Have had the good fortune to watch him play ball since his days at Georgia Tech where he was battling against Rasheed Wallace and the North Carolina Tar Heels among other great teams, and players of that era of college basketball.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I always hated Duncan for beating the Nash Suns but I respected him anyway.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you guys make of Duncans ex wife coming out about Tim Duncan being bi-sexual ? I didn't really believe it, you know people say spiteful things when going through divorces. However I saw an interview Danny Green did with the breakfast club, and he was like well maybe he is, maybe not, he will just always be Tim to me. Kind of strange response I thought. Who knows .. Just figured you guys probably had heard about it. Is Tims ex wife another crazy broad like D Wades ex ?


----------

